# JOHN DEERE RAG QUILT (pic)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I have been needing a quilt for the bed the extra bedroom/ sewing room...I ironed something on the old one.....Ok that as not the smartest thing I have ever done.....it melted a little place.....anyway I made this quilt to go on that bed......and then made pillowcases to go with it.....
bopeep


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats so bright & cheery--you did a great job!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Love it! I haven't tried a rag quilt yet...one day.


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

Cute!
I saw those fabrics and really liked them.
You did a very nice job.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

That is vary pretty!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Would make any guest feel bright, cheery and very welcome!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Very cute! John Deere all the way!:clap:


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments.....
bopeep


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I've made lots of rag quilts but never did the border like you. I am definitely going to try that on the next one...really nice!!!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

LOL...a John Deere quilt! I LOVE it!! I know sooo many folks that would work for. Thanks for the inspiration, Bo. Great job as usual!!!!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

My daughter wants me to make her a full-size from denim. I am collecting the denim but it sure is an undertaking.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks again......
bopeep


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

That is so neat! My nephew would love that--his room is John Deere green and yellow.


----------

